# Jobs in the sailing industry



## Johno (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm looking for advice or contacts in the Spanish marine industry. At the moment I am working in the Middle East as a Volkswagen Service Manager but my passion is sailing. I am trying to find a job with a marina or sailing school where I could use my skills earned in the motor vehicle industry (workshop organisation, administration, high level of technical skill etc) and my love of sailing. I also have some sailing qualifications, both power and sail, but not enough for teaching. 
Any advice on job availabilty etc would be great.
Chris.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Johno said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm looking for advice or contacts in the Spanish marine industry. At the moment I am working in the Middle East as a Volkswagen Service Manager but my passion is sailing. I am trying to find a job with a marina or sailing school where I could use my skills earned in the motor vehicle industry (workshop organisation, administration, high level of technical skill etc) and my love of sailing. I also have some sailing qualifications, both power and sail, but not enough for teaching.
> Any advice on job availabilty etc would be great.
> Chris.


Welcome to the forum Chris .... its pretty specialised for a forum but I hope someone can help you


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome Chris, as a yacht owner we have some difficulty finding yacht services and often have to resort to Gib which is a renowned centre for all things nautical. There are a few people up and down the med and atlantic coasts who offer their expertise and if they are good enough and priced to sell, they are making some good business. Check out the web site of the government of Andalucia who run a lot of the marinas Agencia Pública de Puertos de Andalucía Maybe you get some ideas there.


----------

